# Longer Hair - A Safety Concern?



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

I was wondering...does there exist an - official rule (or rules) pertaining to this issue, excluding specific company policy? All responses (besides mullet jokes of course) are welcomed


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That would be crazy-- It would mean women with long hair could not work either... I doubt that is an issue but excessive jewelry may be an issue


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I thought that OSHA did require long hair to be covered when working around machinery it could get tangled in. For example if you are working on belt driven conveyor line, where your hair could get wrapped in the belt, that would be bad. 

I remember safety training that reminded you to remove your necktie when working around that kind of equipment


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

> Also, OSHA regulations
> require employers to ensure that workers
> cover and protect long hair to prevent it from
> getting caug



https://www.osha.gov/OshDoc/data_General_Facts/ppe-factsheet.pdf

you will have to look up the specific reference yourself.
have at it.

oops just noticed you are in Canada. I guess you guys have your 
own Osha ?


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

If a risk assessment highlighted this as a problem then yes. For example would you want long hair around machinery that could catch it and pull your head towards the machinery? It does not mean that people with long hair cannot work but just that appropriate measures must be put in place to limit harm.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Essex said:


> If a risk assessment highlighted this as a problem then yes. For example would you want long hair around machinery that could catch it and pull your head towards the machinery? It does not mean that people with long hair cannot work but just that appropriate measures must be put in place to limit harm.


Of course. God forbid someone take accountability for their personal choices and realize dreadlocks down to their butt may be a bad idea around rotating machinery.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes, long hair could be a safety concern around rotating machinery and power tools. But there are remedies for this.

You do not want to get scalped by your own hole-hawg (see _The Revenant_) Ouch!

It is also imperative that you strategically position your man-bun to fit through the suspension webbing of your hard hat.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What happens if you have a big nose? Do you have to remove it


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What happens if you have a big nose? Do you have to remove it


Only if others find it insulting!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've seen more than one work station in factories where long hair needed to be secured with a hair net for other than sanitary purposes.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you everybody for the replies (many of which hilarious by the way). I should have absolutely nothing to worry about, given my hair is less than three feet long!


Dennis Alwon said:


> What happens if you have a big nose? Do you have to remove it


Other if one sticks it in others' business :jester:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What happens if you have a big nose? Do you have to remove it


or addicted to v.i .a. g.r.a.?:laughing:

seriously though anyone with long hair and working around moving machinery should have enough common sense to put their hair up and secure it.
and shouldn't be offended if someone reminds them of it for safety sake


----------

